# 37 Roadster ups and downs



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I started with a 37 Roadster kit that I got from Tom. Painted it pink and the top a dark red. I also painted the grill and headlight rings (and I thought working with those mirrors on the Nurora Mustang were mind-numbing) the same color as the top. Painted the seats red and added a little black wash to the floor for contrast. Then I added some "paper clip" striping. I wanted to see what it would look like with the top down so I stripped a convertible boot to paint the same red ....... and what do you know ....... it was molded in red plastic so I left it the way it was. Now I have to decide on wheels. I'm thinking i'll use the normal 37 Roadster ones. BUT I can't decide which way I like the car ....... top up ........or ......... top down. Guess I could leave the top unglued.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Unglued sounds fine and.....*



win43 said:


> Now I have to decide on wheels. I'm thinking i'll use the normal 37 Roadster ones.


... good choice on the wheels, only try a small accent of red on the centercap of the wheel. Not the whole thing... just a microdot... errr... make that a mini dot of color . nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!!! Happy Valentine's Day, Jerry!!!!! :woohoo: She came out sweeeeeeet!!!! I agree with nuther.. if it'll stay put while cruising, I'd leave the top up/down optional so on those rare nice P/NW days you can cruise topless.. and top up on the rainy days. You'll find the traditional RRR wheels with lo pro tires the best fit. Vincents may be an option too, depending on how well they clear the fenders. A red dot center would attract some attention... You did a great job on it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I keep forgetting to get a few from Tom. Hope I can catch them before they're gone..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Jerry da Pink alah ralah dalah cruisin' slotster ramah guy,

That is very Kewl in a Pink and red kinda way. The detail work you have done here makes it work. I can almost hear the gears ginding now. That's what those old cars did right?

Bob...yeah unglued...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

he said pink... snort snort...


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Where can I get a couple of those??? Are they the RRR ones???


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking great Jerry! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*It's all pink on the inside too!*

She's a sweat heart Win.

Top off, no question. Keep the boot! It'd be a cryin' shame to hide all that nifty detail.

Take a look at the old school Tyco S chrome rim with a knock off/spinner. 3R makes a period galaxy wheel that might be kinda cool too ('cept for the obvious complications)...VJ had them on a vert willys he did a while back ....'member?

Oh.....dont forget the white walls!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Try Tom...*



kiwidave said:


> Where can I get a couple of those??? Are they the RRR ones???


Tom Stumpf has some I believe... You can send a PM to him and ask. 

His user name is tomhocars on HT and can be found in the 55 Chevy thread link below.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=196957&page=3

Tom is a great guy! He is the one who had all the AFX (not Aurora t-jets) cars that were pictured in the Bob Beers book and got rid of them to start an even larger 55 Chevy slot car collection. He even has a 1/1 scaled 55 also....Lucky!

Bob...they come with small trailers also I believe...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks great Jer :thumbsup:

Joez' gonna lose his mind when he sees that one!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hot dang! Great looking body, Jerry. :thumbsup:

I have the perfect set of wheels right here.........just send her on over and I'd be happy to fix it right up!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WHOOAA PINK??!! OINK OINK !! LOL.. looks tasty like candy stripe ?? LOL! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I likes that 37 Ford!!! Cool detail work Jerry. Now pink wouldn't have been my first color choice, but it does look good with the contrasting red. I'd leave the top optional, let the sunshine in, unless it's raining!!! Chrome wheels would make it sparkle even more...RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

looks like candy...sweeeeeet!
great detail!


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Now you need to get a hot young lady in the driver's seat. A fast car needs a fast woman behind the wheel!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Hello everyone.Watch out I'm back from all the operations plus a serious hernia op.Enough about that.Slotman,candy corn is the best,chicken feed,Haloween candy.I have the 37 Ford kits $10.00.Selling fast.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Love those 37 Roadsters & it's Pretty in Pink - Wow!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: my vote is for top down. ..RL


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*I Picked Out The Wheels For It......*

I decided to go with MPM 10 hole wheels.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

win43 said:


> I decided to go with MPM 10 hole wheels.


oh man the wheels looks so good on the car man!! i wish they would make it for tyco and afx!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Jerry,

That is the ticket man...................that is one nice track cruisin' fun Machine!

Bob...just watch out for deer...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jerry, those wheels are PERFECT!!! Wow, that came out sweet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

